# Epiphone EC 200 vs Ej 200



## Syd T (Feb 3, 2012)

Looking at buying a Jumbo and the Epiphone seems to be coming in at a nice price point. Any comments on these. What is the difference between the EC and EJ besided cosmetics?

Thanks


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

hey there, Im no pro but I think they look better in pics than they are.Try to find something with a solid top that feels good and sounds great.Try a few types and sizes, the 200s are kinda big and pretty dull good luck and stay tuned


----------

